# This happen often to you guys?



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Big Hoss said:


> Thanks for the response Waif. Another trap has been sprung with nothing in it as of this morning. Tomorrow morning, I am heading out there to reset, as well as get my own intel as to what is going on. My dad means well bless his heart, but knows little about the nuances that come from experience. In due time, everyone starts at some point.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Hey , cheers to your Dad for checking sets.
Can't think of a better trapline partner for you.
He went in looking for critters. Not looking to get into forensics!

And yes ,everyone starts somewhere. Enjoy that fun of beginnings. 
You'll have some fun and frustrating tales to tell.

Like a line I ran along a well trapped river and a mysterious critter that would clean my trap off in a set under a stump...It would polish the jaws and bedding materials level just perfect every night. Without tripping it of course. 
I couldn't hardly blow a puff of air on that set without tripping it....
Or catch the culprit. (!)


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Waif said:


> I've not had one in a foothold , but you seemed to. You do so again and might want to buy a lotto ticket unless you're on ones runway or guarding a rabbit den.


I have caught a rabbit in a #3. Had it set too light for one thing. Still havent bought that ticket. Never win squat on a 50:50 raffle so why bother!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> I have caught a rabbit in a #3. Had it set too light for one thing. Still havent bought that ticket. Never win squat on a 50:50 raffle so why bother!


I've won multiple gun raffles when they were part of a membership at one time.
No rabbit foot for luck out of a foothold though.....But then rabbits were a passion running beagles. Kept their numbers in check I guess.
Some evenings there would be up to three owls waiting for dark near the overgrown berry cane areas of the old farm..
They scored regular too!


----------



## Big Hoss (Sep 4, 2018)

sureshot006 said:


> I have caught a rabbit in a #3. Had it set too light for one thing. Still havent bought that ticket. Never win squat on a 50:50 raffle so why bother!


Well, just got a call from my dad, and another trap is sprung, and Mr cotton #2 leftovers in that as well. I am sure it has to do with pan tension like you said. I have some fox gland n pee on the way from FnT. Should be here tomorrow. Might switch it up, and maybe attract less cotton. 
Thoughts welcome. 
I also have Gk Dunlap lure that I have yet to use.
Going to adjust pan tension to 3 to 4 lbs to help with by catch.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Big Hoss said:


> Well, just got a call from my dad, and another trap is sprung, and Mr cotton #2 leftovers in that as well. I am sure it has to do with pan tension like you said. I have some fox gland n pee on the way from FnT. Should be here tomorrow. Might switch it up, and maybe attract less cotton.
> Thoughts welcome.
> I also have Gk Dunlap lure that I have yet to use.
> Going to adjust pan tension to 3 to 4 lbs to help with by catch.
> ...


A camera on site would be interesting...
Just to be sure rabbits are willing customers and not a laughing fox or something...(Yes ,I have a vivid imagination.)
A foot from one (a domestic sourced one , unless you find it in trapping rules that a wild one is legal)might make good bait or lure at your site. Heck , whatever is relieving you of them is getting pretty well trained...

When I started beagle pups I'd save rear feet (frozen when not in use) and offer them to smell their scent just before putting them down/ turning them loose in the field. And the next couple/few times after. (Stinky feet from rabbits for a reminder of what we were after.)


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd take a careful look around too. One rabbit in a trap is surprising (as others have said) two in a few days means something else is going on. You must be on a run or some other funnel. Makes sense: where there are rabbits there will be coyote sign. Another good learning opportunity.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Most places I set coyote traps are so far from cover, I don't get rabbits. I have cuaght a couple in overgrown fields that had mowed lanes. Never could figure out the coyotes on that property.


----------



## Big Hoss (Sep 4, 2018)

FREEPOP said:


> Most places I set coyote traps are so far from cover, I don't get rabbits. I have cuaght a couple in overgrown fields that had mowed lanes. Never could figure out the coyotes on that property.


My property is mainly dense briar, and thornapple. Very thick,and no fun to walk through. Deer, rabbits, coyote, woodcock all call it home. 
My sets are set up on the edges for 2 reasons. When they break cover, they usually run the edge, and the second is so my dad can check them without putting boots on the ground. I have a lot of rabbits, and they run the edges also. My pan tension (myself) is to blame. Set way to light. They are right now, 4ish lbs. Snow covered the evidence, so no pictures from this weekend. I reset, and made an obvious dirt attention grabber in the snow. We'll see.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Big Hoss said:


> My property is mainly dense briar, and thornapple. Very thick,and no fun to walk through. Deer, rabbits, coyote, woodcock all call it home.
> My sets are set up on the edges for 2 reasons. When they break cover, they usually run the edge, and the second is so my dad can check them without putting boots on the ground. I have a lot of rabbits, and they run the edges also. My pan tension (myself) is to blame. Set way to light. They are right now, 4ish lbs. Snow covered the evidence, so no pictures from this weekend. I reset, and made an obvious dirt attention grabber in the snow. We'll see.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Because an animal travels an area does not necessarily mean it will work a set there. Coyotes are bullies and sissies, thus they like a clear surrounding when investigating something new in the area.


----------



## Big Hoss (Sep 4, 2018)

FREEPOP said:


> Because an animal travels an area does not necessarily mean it will work a set there. Coyotes are bullies and sissies, thus they like a cleat surrounding when investigating something new in the area.


That's an interesting perspective I had not thought of. My mindset was get in travel route, and make a lure set with good backing,proper bedding etc. Easy to see once you pull in the feild, and see what happens. Just trying to make it easier on my old man as well. It's a learning process that's for sure, however I feel success isn't that far away either. Lotta dogs around me. 

Waif,i put 2 cameras out on my resets, so who knows, maybe some cool pics.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Do you have a plan on what you're gonna do with coyote(s)?


----------



## Big Hoss (Sep 4, 2018)

FREEPOP said:


> Do you have a plan on what you're gonna do with coyote(s)?


Give em a permanent nap. One is very large that I would probably mount, but this is about controlling population to me, not fur. Very few people fur trap around me. Most used to back in the 80's, but have since got out of it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Big Hoss said:


> Give em a permanent nap. One is very large that I would probably mount, but this is about controlling population to me, not fur. Very few people fur trap around me. Most used to back in the 80's, but have since got out of it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


What about skunks, ****, possum, porcupine, bobcat, turkey, birds of prey, the neighbor's dog, cat, etc?


----------



## Big Hoss (Sep 4, 2018)

FREEPOP said:


> What about skunks, ****, possum, porcupine, bobcat, turkey, birds of prey, the neighbor's dog, cat, etc?


Skunks, ****, possum. Eliminate

No bobcat, or porcupine around

Birds get released.

Neighbor dog or cat etc..gets released. 

This is about coyote, and or fox if I set for them in the future.

Why? Simple, that's what my desire is.

That's the nice thing about being a land owner. I make my own rules within the laws. I am sure your ways are not the same as other trappers. Everyone has a different reasons why,, control, spend time with kids, retired needing a hobby etc.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

There's bobcat through the state, more in some places than others. Fox can and will be caught in coyote sets, just as any of the animals I mentioned.

Just was curious if you had prepared for releasing animals as each can present unique challenges.


----------



## Big Hoss (Sep 4, 2018)

FREEPOP said:


> There's bobcat through the state, more in some places than others. Fox can and will be caught in coyote sets, just as any of the animals I mentioned.
> 
> Just was curious if you had prepared for releasing animals as each can present unique challenges.


Bobcats are rare around me, but every now and again I hear of people seeing them. I do have a catch pole, that accompanies the .22. As far as the challenges. Well, we all learned at some point. I hope to really decrease my incidental catches as much as possible. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> There's bobcat through the state, more in some places than others. Fox can and will be caught in coyote sets, just as any of the animals I mentioned.
> 
> Just was curious if you had prepared for releasing animals as each can present unique challenges.



For some reason, a monster pee-ball of a boar **** decided to go for a stroll the other frigid night near a coyote set. Fantastic fur, just yellow. 

He was fun to let go without a catch pole.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Firefighter said:


> For some reason, a monster pee-ball of a boar **** decided to go for a stroll the other frigid night near a coyote set. Fantastic fur, just yellow.
> 
> He was fun to let go without a catch pole.


Bet you can still smell him....


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

What are you going to do with the Foot? Just wondering, lol.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Firefighter said:


> For some reason, a monster pee-ball of a boar **** decided to go for a stroll the other frigid night near a coyote set. Fantastic fur, just yellow.
> 
> He was fun to let go without a catch pole.


I had one this morning, ruined a perfectly good coyote set.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Firefighter said:


> For some reason, a monster pee-ball of a boar **** decided to go for a stroll the other frigid night near a coyote set. Fantastic fur, just yellow.
> 
> He was fun to let go without a catch pole.


He said "Pee-ball".
That made me laugh almost as much as when Seldom calls them "Golden Shower" ****!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

wicklundrh said:


> He said "Pee-ball".
> That made me laugh almost as much as when Seldom calls them "Golden Shower" ****!


Deeeegusting!! Nothing worse then Golden Shower **** farts and muskrat farts from skinning at this time of year! And people think coyote stink, they just give you dog farts. Of course, that's not good either but just better!:SHOCKED::coco: Who let the dogs out-who let the dogs out!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Nothing gets me skinning with the doors and windows open in a January snowstorm except a coyote.
I'll take frozen muskrat farts any time, in fact I can't even smell one.

Fortunately where I'm catching them this season it's about 100 yards behind the shop so I don't have far to carry them and I don't have to stink up the truck

Tanning cuts most of the stink but they still come out and have a coyote aroma 
I've got a trick to get the stink off them once the're tanned. No one buys a coyote that smells like a coyote.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Fool'em said:


> .
> I'll take frozen muskrat farts any time, in fact I can't even smell one.


Really? Boy, bending over skinning & putting-up a couple dozen rats a day while breathing in their bacteria and my farts are terrible. Same thing happens when working on ****. The worst is when wearing chest waders, waifs right up my collar. Deeeegusting!


----------



## Big Hoss (Sep 4, 2018)

Fishndude said:


> What are you going to do with the Foot? Just wondering, lol.


I figured I'd save it. I think I will keep a collection of reference feet. That way I can keep what's what straight. Lol

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big Hoss (Sep 4, 2018)

Took my pan tension up to 4lbs, and things have been pretty quiet. Is 4 too much for mid Winter? Just curious what you guys think. I have heard anything from 2.5 to 4 lbs. Do you guys adjust tension with the weather?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

